
TeleShellBot – rule your server from your phone through telegram - marknote
https://github.com/marknote/TeleShellBot
======
marknote
It is still quite simple, while so far it can run most linux/shell commands
and scripts.

One of the limitations so far is, it does not support interaction during the
execution yet. For example, if you run a command that asks you to input your
password, it will not work ...

Just for fun. Don't use it for evil :)

